
MTA unveils subway car of the future, and it's a whole lot roomier - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/manhattan/mta-plans-test-open-model-train-car-article-1.2508577
======
mschuster91
> The modern trains will be equipped with WiFi and charging stations.

I'm a bit sceptical for the charging stations. USB ports are damn easy to
break, even accidentally - e.g. by forcefully inserting a USB connector the
"wrong" way, breaking off the inner lid and likely shorting Vcc to GND in the
process. Also they wear out pretty fast... not to mention people getting
pushed around in a crowded car, and breaking off cables out of the ports with
their elbows.

Providing "live" 220V, on the other hand, also has safety issues. In a mass
transit situation there will be "pranksters" who set off the RCDs with
"tweaked" plugs (used to do this in school for great effect), there will be
people who connect shady equipment to the outlets etc., or just people with
fried chargers providing a fire hazard.

